# realtek rtl8187 won't connect



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

I just finished installing a realtek wireless lan but I don't know why in the tray says it is disconnected. I open the config utilily but I don't see anything to make it work. I'm using vista. I check here and I click the Radio check mark but doesn't seem to make any difference. Any sugestions? Tx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see a device manager screen shot please

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

in Device Manager and there is not ! ? or X. The device is working properly.

http://i850.photobucket.com/albums/ab61/jucasan/devicemanager.jpg

I post a screen shot of the configuration utility just in case.

http://i850.photobucket.com/albums/ab61/jucasan/realtekscreenShot.jpg

Tx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have the realtek utility and the windows utility both running posssibly - that could cause a conflict

lets see an ipconfig /all and xirrus

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

cmd

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JC-DELL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps
USB 2.0 Network Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A1-B0-60-CF-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-69-3C-60-39
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3ce6:3a3e:49f0:b9%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.21(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 06, 2011 9:27:23 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 15, 2147 5:08:17 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201335401
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-6C-C8-84-00-21-70-83-A0-B2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-83-A0-B2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B2578A1E-605B-45C8-9761-F6530E3E8
D4B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:245d:bdf:bb85:dc43(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::245d:bdf:bb85:dc43%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\JC>

Xirrus (I like this  )

http://i850.photobucket.com/albums/ab61/jucasan/xirrus.jpg

Tx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ipconfig /all looks ok 
remove the wireless network 3 connection

lets see a ping tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.2.1*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

how do I remove the network 3 connection?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what windows version do you have


----------



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

vista


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

control panel
network and sharing centre
left hand side 
manage network connects

should see there

LAN connection
Wireless Network
Wireless Network 3 

but lets see the ping tests


----------



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, this is the ping test with the network 3 on

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\JC>ping 192.168.2.1
Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms
C:\Users\JC>ping google.com
Pinging google.com [74.125.224.80] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.80: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.224.80: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.224.80: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.224.80: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=56
Ping statistics for 74.125.224.80:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 47ms, Maximum = 48ms, Average = 47ms
C:\Users\JC>ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=48
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 121ms, Maximum = 122ms, Average = 121ms
C:\Users\JC>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you have a good internet connection showing there 

so what make you think its not working ?
will it open web pages ?

what firewall do you have on the system - norton, mcafee ?


----------



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

I install a booster and today I got a good signal with the card in the computer. Normally is no so good. 
I open te network connection and I found out this. This may be the reason because the realtek is not working

http://i850.photobucket.com/albums/ab61/jucasan/network.jpg


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats just another connection - the ping test show a connection to the internet - you can ping google which means your pc went out onto the internet and found google 

so now we need to find out whats blocking

right click on the network 3 connection and you can delete it


----------



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

Right click on the network 3 but the delete option is light grey and can't delete it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - its not a problem any way - just another connection - that we need to remove probably later 

what firewall do you have ?


----------



## jucasan (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't understand what you mean by what firewall I have but this probably can help

http://i850.photobucket.com/albums/ab61/jucasan/firewall.jpg


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a security suite on the PC - like Norton, Mcafee , (I think Mcafee comes with dells) 
have a look at 
Control Panel
Internet Options
connection tab
lan settings - button
whats ticked in that screen


----------

